# You'll Get Use To It



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey I still like Missouri.






big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Click bait videos.
I think they made them for just about every state, and a lot of the information is dubious and obviously poorly researched.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Click bait videos.
> I think they made them for just about every state, and a lot of the information is dubious and obviously poorly researched.


You know when it came to Lebanon I had questions considering the last two years everything has been very up and last year got better Law Enforcement, I think before that the county was living off the Drug trade.

This Video came up on another Forum where they was talking about how Bad Jefferson City has gotten and I commented how I had stayed in Jefferson City and Columbia recently and how I had found Columbia much worse. They started out with Nevada and how you had to drive to Kansas City to work, funny I found better work in Kansas.

Probably true with every state but some places there just isn't work like South Eastish part of the state your work will be Logging, Firewood or Charcoal.

Had to laugh at a Guy in Springfield talking how bad our Law Enforcement is here yesterday he went to buy Gas, he went to pay with a Counterfeit $20, the Officer run his Drivers Licenses and found they were expired, plus the Guy is on Probation. We was leaving my wife said if our Law Enforcement is so bad why didn't this guy go to Jail?  

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't know Missouri had 10 cities.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, they can't count, either.

Mon


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

frogmammy said:


> Well, they can't count, either.
> 
> Mon


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

"Probably true with every state but some places there just isn't work like South Eastish part of the state your work will be Logging, Firewood or Charcoal."

You forgot float tripping. Might be fairly true in the Ozarks part of SEMO, but in Swamp East MO, also known as the Bootheel, you've got farming, Briggs & Stratton, a nail plant, second largest cabinet maker in the country, Tyson, an exhaust system plant, huge Purina kitty litter plant, Proctor & Gamble, an ice cream plant, aluminum smelter, and barge work on the Mississippi. Most of the factories employ several hundred people.


----------

